# Family Guy: 1999 vs 2009



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol what do you think of this differences in the characters? Did the show lose any quality? Do you enjoy this differences?


----------



## indieandsoul (May 11, 2011)

Personally the recent episodes aren't doing much for me. I think it's gotten more random and offensive, even though I'll admit there have been some good episodes. I prefer Family Guy from the '1999' era though. Just a preference.


----------



## Solitude315 (Feb 28, 2012)

I quit watching after Season Five just because everything went downhill from there. Definitely prefer Family Guy from 1999. The first three seasons were hilarious, the fourth was good, the fifth was okay, and from what I've seen since then, it's been unbearable to watch.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

indieandsoul said:


> Personally the recent episodes *aren't doing much for me*. I think it's gotten more *random and offensive*, even though I'll admit there have been some good episodes. I prefer Family Guy from the '1999' era though. Just a preference.


Yes I agree with you. The last episodes that I saw were a complete disaster imo.... They were made just to 'fill the 20 minutes of episode'... I can recognize the difference between an episode with good material and that is random but still substantive from an episode that just has disconnected material and tries to achieve a certain period of time. The last episodes of FG fit in this 2nd category..


----------



## Wormwood (Feb 24, 2012)

The main difference that bugs me is that the jokes in the older episodes anticipated what you'd expect, and then turned it around completely. In the newer episodes, that element is completely gone; you know the formula, and you can see the punchline of the joke before it's finished.

The 7th season was just uncomfortable.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Wormwood said:


> The 7th season was just uncomfortable.


I enjoyed that one apart from 1 or 2 episodes.


----------



## Garee (May 2, 2012)

I still love Family Guy, but the show is losing it. Seth McFarland has too many shows under his belt now and that's causing his focus to be elsewhere. My favorite episode from the past recent seasons is probably "Then There Were Fewer" which is a parody of "Clues" one of my favorite movies. Now it's just a bunch of randomness like the 5 minutes fight scene with the never dying giant chicken or the random Mayor West interlude.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Seth McFarlane said a while back that the series should have ended. The only reason he is producing the show now is because Fox is paying him a shit-load of money to do so. If it seems that he's putting a minimum amount of effort into the show, that's because he is.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think it was ever that good, in my opinion. Now it's like...yikes...


----------



## DarwinsBastard (Apr 27, 2012)

I really enjoyed it in the early years, it was absurd, but it was grounded, I just stopped caring after about season 5.


MacFarlane started putting his efforts into American Dad and it shows, I'm not a huge fan of either these days, but American Dad is the better show of the two, it started out rough, but it improved drastically.


The moral of the story is that Futurama is still pretty awesome, even if it's not quite as good as the early seasons, and we should all be watching it instead.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> Seth McFarlane said a while back that the series should have ended. The only reason he is producing the show now is because Fox is paying him a shit-load of money to do so. If it seems that he's putting a minimum amount of effort into the show, that's because he is.


That explains everything. O_O Now, I wonder if he's actually making the show crappy as a statement. ...Or maybe he's just a lazy rich bastard laughing at everyone. XD


----------



## LX_Theo (Jul 18, 2012)

I think Ted is proof of how funny Family Guy and McFarlane could be. Given it is not really anywhere near that level anymore, I come to suspect that McFarlane and the show in general is spread too thin. Its losing quality and they look like they're just getting lazy with the show.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

I enjoyed the first three seasons when the characters were actually characters and not cultural icons that acted how people expected them to act. It's what happens with every show that gains popularity and doesn't know what to do with it. (Glee for godsake.) I'm a little terrified for Arrested Development, but I know when the show was cancelled it was offered a timeslot on cable and the creator said no because he only wanted to do it if he had stories to write. So we'll see.


----------

